# Banned dog in uk ?!



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone. I came on this forum with a big issue.I want to bring my dog in England from Romania. I know that pitbulls are a banned bread. The problem is that in the dog health card , its written that he is AMSTAFF .My vet told me that its completely different breed than pitbull.He is 70 cm tall and 1 m lenght. Does anyone knows if it is legal to bring him here?Otherwise , is it some authority who can make a decision by pictures? In case of some authority may say that he is a dangerous dog, would i face the posibility to be killed, or they would let me bring the dog back in Romania? I've called around 20 numbers and nobody could tell me something for sure.Thanks
Ben


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Do not bring the dog here, there's a good chance it will be seized and killed.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I didnt want to read and run and know more experienced members will be able to advise you.

Your dog is beautiful and I hope you can find a way to bring him over safely knowing you have done all the correct procedures first.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks a lovely dog.

In this Country, a dog can be seized if he is deemed to be 'of the Pitbull Type'.

Your dog does look a lot like a Pitbull and I'm not sure on how you would stand legally if you were to bring him here.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just googled it here: Doglaw - Dangerous dogs (pit bull types) : Section 1 & 4B Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 
Possible to have one but you have to prove its not dangerous, then the court will register the dog and you'll have to keep it on a lead and muzzled in public


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh my, what a beautiful dog, looks very sweet 

Personally I am not sure that I would risk it. An ambull is a different breed to a pitbull, that is correct. However, the UK doesn't ban just pitbulls - it bans all pitbull types - basically anything that fits a certain set of measurements or is considered close to looking like one can be seized.

You can own one, as has been said, there will be restrictions put in place. I am not sure if you can request to register it yourself or if it has to be done after the dog is seized. 

I would recommend that you contact DEFRA to see if they can provide any advice. You may be able to get your dog exempt, but it will be hard going, and your dog will have to be tattooed, chipped, neutered, insured, and muzzled in public


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you all for advices . I face the most difficult issue in my life. Ive already contacted defra .They just said that amstaff it is ilegal. I am definetly convinced that my dog its an mixed amstaff terrier but not sure what is the other breed.In a way i would risk to take him over here, if i knew for sure that in the worst case ,they wouuld let me send him back in Romania . I definetly couldnt deal with the fact that he might be killed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Amstaffs fall under the pitbull type but here they don't judge on breeds but types. An amstaff is very likely to fit the pitbull description. Importing a banned breed is illegal sadly


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

I've seen many mixed american buldog-pitbuls .Like bully-staff .I am wondering if a mixed amstafs are legal or not . I am asking this because i am sure that my dog it is a mixed one


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

If he is seen as 'of type' then sadly you may not even be able to import him to the UK, even if you are able to import him he could be seized and possibly euthanised if he is considered 'of type'.

On page 14 here- https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/69263/dogs-guide-enforcers.pdf it tells you what is considered 'of type'.

Here - https://www.gov.uk/control-dog-public/banned-dogs you can read more about what happens if your Dog is seized and more about the exemption register.

Personally it's a risk I wouldn't take.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

beniamin said:


> I've seen many mixed american buldog-pitbuls .Like bully-staff .I am wondering if a mixed amstafs are legal or not . I am asking this because i am sure that my dog it is a mixed one


There are plenty of dogs around that fit the description, not many people are breeding specifically for pitbulls but a lot of dogs look like them. The standard is so vague nearly any bull breed could fit.

DDA watch should be able to give you good advice but with the cropped ears especially I wouldn't risk it
https://www.facebook.com/DDAWatch?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you Nicky. I've sent them a message


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

So on page 14 , are all that points , characteristics of a pitbull?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

beniamin said:


> So on page 14 , are all that points , characteristics of a pitbull?


It says that list is only a brief overview of the characteristics. Apparently the full description which they use is the American Dog Breeders Association standard of conformation as published in the Pit Bull Gazette, vol 1, issue 3 1977 which can be found here - https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/requ.../Pit Bull Gazette Vol 1 Issue 3 1977.pdf.html

A dog needs to have a number of characteristics present to be considered more pitbull than any other breed but I guess it depends which police or council expert looks at the dog and/or pictures to determine if the dog is 'of type'.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

beniamin said:


> Ive already contacted defra .They just said that amstaff it is ilegal.


If DEFRA have said he is an illegal breed in the UK, then I would definitely *not* bring him to the UK because if he is seized I'm not sure that you would be allowed to have him back even if its to take him out of the country. Crosses of banned breeds are not accepted either I believe.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> If DEFRA have said he is an illegal breed in the UK, then I would definitely *not* bring him to the UK because if he is seized I'm not sure that you would be allowed to have him back even if its to take him out of the country. Crosses of banned breeds are not accepted either I believe.


Absolutly agree with this.

DEFRA have already told you no. It would be very, very foolish to try to bring the dog over after a government department has told you you cannot.

Best thing you can do, is make sure he has a good home to live out his natural life, in Romania, and visit him as often as you can.

Do NOT bring him to the UK. He will end up being PTS.

He looks like a nice dog.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

beniamin said:


> I've seen many mixed american buldog-pitbuls .Like bully-staff .I am wondering if a mixed amstafs are legal or not . I am asking this because i am sure that my dog it is a mixed one


AmStaffs *do* fall under the "type" they look for, unfortunately. They are very similar to Pit Bulls and are often dual-registered overseas, as APBT in one organisation (that recognises the breed) and AmStaff in another registration body (that doesn't recognise APBTs).

They are legal in Southern Ireland (Eire), so I don't know if that helps?


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Defra told me that it is ilegal but they didnt see how my dog looks. I just told them that he is an amstaff by what is written in the health card.So they told me something i knew: amstaffs/pitbulls are prohibited.What i woild want is to find an certified expert who can recognise breeds by looking on pictures


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

beniamin said:


> Defra told me that it is ilegal but they didnt see how my dog looks. I just told them that he is an amstaff by what is written in the health card.So they told me something i knew: amstaffs/pitbulls are prohibited.What i woild want is to find an certified expert who can recognise breeds by looking on pictures


That is most definatly not how it works! You can get as many "experts" as you like-they mean nothing.

if you have papers which state his breed and he is from a banned breed (he only need to be a "type" to be banned) he'll be seized by the authorities the minute he steps foot In The UK.

You came on this forum to ask advice, yet you seem determined to ignore it.

Your dog WILL be PTS if you try to bring him into the UK.

How much plainer does it need to be?


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Old Shep said:


> That is most definatly not how it works! You can get as many "experts" as you like-they mean nothing.
> 
> if you have papers which state his breed and he is from a banned breed (he only need to be a "type" to be banned) he'll be seized by the authorities the minute he steps foot In The UK.
> 
> ...


You didn't understand me. I have no legal documentations which state his breed...


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Aniway the risk it seems to be too high.Thank you all for advices


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Judging by the photos, even if he isn't listed as any breed, the appearance of the dog would most definitely be classed as an illegal type. They don't have to be a pit bull or am staff to be seized, they only have to look similar to one. For example, a labrador crossed with a boxer could result in a dog that looks like a pit bull, therefore it would be seized, despite knowing it wasn't a pit bull


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Tanya1989 said:


> Judging by the photos, even if he isn't listed as any breed, the appearance of the dog would most definitely be classed as an illegal type. They don't have to be a pit bull or am staff to be seized, they only have to look similar to one. For example, a labrador crossed with a boxer could result in a dog that looks like a pit bull, therefore it would be seized, despite knowing it wasn't a pit bull


I am wondering why nobody change this law in parliament .It is the most ridiculous law i ever heard in my life.A dog should be seised just if he is a danger to comunity , just when proves can show that he is agressive in public.With the death penalty i cant agree in any circumstances .Any behaviour of any dog is a result of the owner's behaviour to that dog.The owner should be penalised .It seems that for them it doesn't work the quote " don't judge a book by the cover" ...sad


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm afraid the law is unlikely to change ever. There have been too many people attacked. You are right, it is due to irresponsible ownership, however, we have no way of knowing who is or is not an irresponsible dog owner until it is too late. Unfortunately, people who are irresponsible seem to be attracted to the pitbull type breeds. I'm not saying everyone who likes them is irresponsible before anyone jumps on me. Whilst any dog can bite you, even my little Pom, but if she did, I have a chance of fighting her off. Pitbull types , with their powerful jaws, would kill you before you had a chance of fighting back. So unless someone can come up with a way of assessing the suitability of the humans that own them, the law is here to stay.


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> I'm afraid the law is unlikely to change ever. There have been too many people attacked. You are right, it is due to irresponsible ownership, however, we have no way of knowing who is or is not an irresponsible dog owner until it is too late. Unfortunately, people who are irresponsible seem to be attracted to the pitbull type breeds. I'm not saying everyone who likes them is irresponsible before anyone jumps on me. Whilst any dog can bite you, even my little Pom, but if she did, I have a chance of fighting her off. Pitbull types , with their powerful jaws, would kill you before you had a chance of fighting back. So unless someone can come up with a way of assessing the suitability of the humans that own them, the law is here to stay.


A rotweiller or a doberman can kill someone just as easy like a pitbull. I would change the law like that : any owner of a pitbull type dog , is responsible and forced to muzzled , leashed his dog in public .In case of the dog is not muzzled , the owner to be penalised and convicted .A muzzled dog cant bite anyone.It is quite unfair but that is how it is...for example : my dog eaven plays with kids.Never attacked someone .


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

beniamin said:


> A rotweiller or a doberman can kill someone just as easy like a pitbull. I would change the law like that : any owner of a pitbull type dog , is responsible and forced to muzzled , leashed his dog in public .In case of the dog is not muzzled , the owner to be penalised and convicted .A muzzled dog cant bite anyone.It is quite unfair but that is how it is...for example : my dog eaven plays with kids.Never attacked someone .


The majority of us hate the Dangerous Dogs Act and, more specifically, Breed Specific Legislation, in this Country, we certainly don't support it but, unfortunately, we're stuck with it.

No dog should be judged on it's looks, it's wrong on every level, but we don't make the rules.

We had a Staffordshire Bull Terrier girl who was very big. I used to walk her every day with her Pedigree and Kennel Club Registration in my pocket because I was afraid she would be seen and deemed 'of type'.

It's wrong. We know it's wrong.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

beniamin said:


> A rotweiller or a doberman can kill someone just as easy like a pitbull. I would change the law like that : any owner of a pitbull type dog , is responsible and forced to muzzled , leashed his dog in public .In case of the dog is not muzzled , the owner to be penalised and convicted .A muzzled dog cant bite anyone.It is quite unfair but that is how it is...for example : my dog eaven plays with kids.Never attacked someone .


Very few of us Brits (a country known for our love of pets), don't agree with the Breed Law, but we have t face it, it is the law and it doesn't look like the governing body intend to lift it any time soon.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You won't find many people on here agreeing with bsl, plenty of angry bullbreed owners and lovers though. Unfortunately the tabloids blow it all out of proportion and people have bought into the hysteria. If anything the other banned breeds should worry people more especially filas who need very very careful raising and handling, but there were none of them in the country when they were banned.

A bullbreed could be claimed to not be a pitbull/ast but one with cropped ears would in most people's minds instantly be a pitbull. I'm sorry he is a lovely looking dog.

Papers wouldn't even have helped Sweetie. There's a dog on dda watch's fb now, a known rottie/mastiff cross who was seized as a tosa inu type. Purebred staffies have been seized as well. It's all about whether they match the standard enough.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

beniamin said:


> A rotweiller or a doberman can kill someone just as easy like a pitbull. I would change the law like that : any owner of a pitbull type dog , is responsible and forced to muzzled , leashed his dog in public .In case of the dog is not muzzled , the owner to be penalised and convicted .A muzzled dog cant bite anyone.It is quite unfair but that is how it is...for example : my dog eaven plays with kids.Never attacked someone .


I'm sure this would work as far as responsible dog owners are concerned, but irresponsible dog owners are just as likely to flagrantly ignore the law. Certain breeds of dog in this country do have to wear muzzles and yet I have seen instances on TV where this law has been ignored. The law will not change.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I'm sure this would work as far as responsible dog owners are concerned, but irresponsible dog owners are just as likely to flagrantly ignore the law. Certain breeds of dog in this country do have to wear muzzles and yet I have seen instances on TV where this law has been ignored. The law will not change.


In the UK? Only those dogs who have been assessed as being pitbulls or one of the other banned breeds but gone through the court process and been returned to their owners. Often sick, hurt or mentally scarred from months in kennels. They then have to be always on lead and muzzled in public spaces including cars.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish I could recall the name of the show where a couple had their dog seized because she was taking it out in public not muzzled. Unfortunately I cannot recall the precise details. There was another incident where a dog attacked another smaller dog and that was supposed to be muzzled and wasn't. The details are hazy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I wish I could recall the name of the show where a couple had their dog seized because she was taking it out in public not muzzled. Unfortunately I cannot recall the precise details. There was another incident where a dog attacked another smaller dog and that was supposed to be muzzled and wasn't. The details are hazy.


It might have been an exempted dog or one that had been ordered to be muzzled in public because it was considered dangerous, not just because of breed if your pom bit enough people or scared them they could face the same order.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I think you are missing the point of my post, the point I'm trying to make is that irresponsible people will and do ignore the law. I don't really give two hoots about getting into a pointless discussion about which dogs should be muzzled. I probably used the wrong word and now we are sliding down the wrong garden path. If my memory serves me correctly the dogs on the show were some bull type breed but I cannot remember which kind or the reasons why they should be muzzled. Whatever the reason, the owns didn't give a F, and completely ignored the law. This is one of the reasons why the law exists and will continue to do so until they find some way of dealing with people who act irresponsibly.


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> I think you are missing the point of my post, the point I'm trying to make is that irresponsible people will and do ignore the law. I don't really give two hoots about getting into a pointless discussion about which dogs should be muzzled. I probably used the wrong word and now we are sliding down the wrong garden path. If my memory serves me correctly the dogs on the show were some bull type breed but I cannot remember which kind or the reasons why they should be muzzled. Whatever the reason, the owns didn't give a F, and completely ignored the law. This is one of the reasons why the law exists and will continue to do so until they find some way of dealing with people who act irresponsibly.


I don't mind the side of law where owners should muzzled their dogs.If they don't respect it , then penalised them.But i really can't agree with the fact that if i am walking with my dog being muzzled ,one officer can take my dog and keep it on a time until a process is finalised .In all this time i should wait for a final verdict : to be or not to be killed ( without any attack reason)...it's hilarious


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

i mean about " dangerous dogs "


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

beniamin said:


> I don't mind the side of law where owners should muzzled their dogs.If they don't respect it , then penalised them.But i really can't agree with the fact that if i am walking with my dog being muzzled ,one officer can take my dog and keep it on a time until a process is finalised .In all this time i should wait for a final verdict : to be or not to be killed ( without any attack reason)...it's hilarious


Like I said that's the law and it isn't going to change. Whilst there are clearly a signicant number of dog owners, who disagree with the law, there are just as many, if not more, who agree with it. I meet them regularly. I'm afraid it is something you will just have to accept.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

beniamin said:


> I don't mind the side of law where owners should muzzled their dogs.If they don't respect it , then penalised them.But i really can't agree with the fact that if i am walking with my dog being muzzled ,one officer can take my dog and keep it on a time until a process is finalised .In all this time i should wait for a final verdict : to be or not to be killed ( without any attack reason)...it's hilarious


Sadly it's just part of life in the UK at present. 
There is nothing you can do to change the law as it stands, and to bring in a dog which will almost certainly be deemed of "type" will just land you and the dog into a world of stress and pain, which may not come out sunny-side up for either of you.

Yep most of us feel the same way, that it is ridiculous... and yes a lot of us are on the side of campaigns to get it changed.

But it's the law of the land... and we can't do anything for you, individually, except warn you not to bring your dog here.

Incidentally, did you know that the Netherlands (Holland) has repealed its breed specific laws, and Pit Bull/AmStaffs are legal there now - but it is illegal to own a dog with cropped ears there, or to import one?

The UK is not the only place with strict dog laws.


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sadly it's just part of life in the UK at present.
> There is nothing you can do to change the law as it stands, and to bring in a dog which will almost certainly be deemed of "type" will just land you and the dog into a world of stress and pain, which may not come out sunny-side up for either of you.
> 
> Yep most of us feel the same way, that it is ridiculous... and yes a lot of us are on the side of campaigns to get it changed.
> ...


Wow , i thougt it's the only country with this law,altought cropped ears to a dog it's relative just as a dog without a tail( tought if i could take time in past , i wouldn't crop his ears).At least they don't kill innocent dogs animore.Good for them.I have just looked on the dda profile on facebook.I've seen there many dogs who were saved by death penalty.I don't eaven want to know how is to be owner of a dog in that situation when its about to be or not to be...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

beniamin said:


> Wow , i thougt it's the only country with this law,altought cropped ears to a dog it's relative just as a dog without a tail( tought if i could take time in past , i wouldn't crop his ears).At least they don't kill innocent dogs animore.Good for them.I have just looked on the dda profile on facebook.I've seen there many dogs who were saved by death penalty.I don't eaven want to know how is to be owner of a dog in that situation when its about to be or not to be...


Dogs are still killed, mostly dogs in rescues with no one to fight for them . Including a few months ago a staffy type who was training as a police sniffer dog when someone accused him of a being a pitbull.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sadly there are a lot of bull type breeds in rescue centres, who never find homes and are PTS.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Sadly there are a lot of bull type breeds in rescue centres, who never find homes and are PTS.


Far too many but at least if a pet dog is claimed to be a pitbull the owner can fight for their pet, which dda watch helps with. A rescue dog can't be rehomed if found to be a pitbull so it's an automatic death sentence. There are far too many bullbreeds dying as it is, they're so human soft they rarely turn on morons trying to turn them into snarling, straining penis extensions.


----------



## amzuzam (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a dog (girl) pedigree breed of American Staffordshire Terrier (is 5 years old, not copied ears) and honest information on the net are making a mess in my brain ...
Can I take Mia from PL to the UK? We move permanently to the UK in September (previously lived there only husband).
I know that I must develop the dog to catch a passport and probably do chip (though the tattoo is), vaccinated for rabies and undergo treatment for tapeworm (?). Is it enough?
It is very mild. All the people he loves, dislikes only small, aggressive dogs - perhaps not snarl but will not do anything. On the other dogs playing sweetly. It was not sterilized.
It's been with us since the beginning, grew up with my children, it is part of the family.
It is really a super gentle and friendly. I do not know if I have to change anything at the vet in the booklet before the product passport and chip.
Whether it would be better to have a pedigree or better to enter another race or simply mongrel ... Please advice.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

amzuzam said:


> I have a dog (girl) pedigree breed of American Staffordshire Terrier (is 5 years old, not copied ears) and honest information on the net are making a mess in my brain ...
> Can I take Mia from PL to the UK? We move permanently to the UK in September (previously lived there only husband).
> I know that I must develop the dog to catch a passport and probably do chip (though the tattoo is), vaccinated for rabies and undergo treatment for tapeworm (?). Is it enough?
> It is very mild. All the people he loves, dislikes only small, aggressive dogs - perhaps not snarl but will not do anything. On the other dogs playing sweetly. It was not sterilized.
> ...


Hi. Welcome to PF.

I don't know if you've read the rest of this thread, but I think the advice it contains from members more knowledgeable than I applies to you as well as the OP. Your dog is lovely, but is likely to be seized if you bring him here.

As for the bit in bold, are you seriously suggesting changing legal documentation so that your dog looks more legal? That's fraud.

And even papers stating he's a cross/mongrel won't be enough to save him if he's deemed of type.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

You could do the DNA testing that would determine what he actually mixed with... Which would determine what he actually is. You can have your vet draw the blood to send off. 

I personally wouldn't risk going through customs that even with paperwork though unless you have preapproved documention that clearly states you can and authorized


----------



## amzuzam (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply. 
I do not know at this completely...

I have not heard of such testing - ask my vet. If I had such a test - there will be problems with entry and residence in the UK?
Do pedigree dog is not enough? This culture of generations of breeding amstaffs. 
Mia is standard, not copied, teeny, well-bred. Always friendly, not growling at people (for small dogs sometimes growls - if they snarl first).
Would it be seen as a type of dog breed pit bull?
I stayed last February in London and met a dog which could be her mirror image of ...


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> You could do the DNA testing that would determine what he actually mixed with... Which would determine what he actually is. You can have your vet draw the blood to send off.


Establishing whether a dog is an illegal type is done using a series of physical attributes. If a dog has a "substantial number" of those attributes then, regardless of breed, it can be considered to be "of type" and therefore illegal.

From the gov.uk website:



> Whether your dog is a banned type depends on what it looks like, rather than its breed or name.


Once a dog has been seized the owner can go to court and attempt to prove that the dog isn't an illegal type but I don't know how much use the DNA tests (which aren't reliably accurate anyway) or pedigree papers are in that situation.

The list of characteristics used to determine the legality of a dog (taken from the Dangerous Dog Law Guide for Enforcers) are these:


When first viewing the dog it should appear square from the side, and its height to the top of its shoulders should be the same distance as from the front of its shoulder to the rear point of its hip.
Its height to weight ratio should be in proportion.
Its coat should be short and bristled, (single coated).
Its head should appear to be wedge shaped when viewed from the side and top but rounded when viewed from the front. The head should be around 2/3 width of shoulders and 25 per cent wider at cheeks than at the base of the skull (this is due to the cheek muscles).
The distance from the back of the head to between the eyes should be about equal to the distance from between the eyes to the tip of its nose.
The dog should have a good depth from the top of head to bottom of jaw and a straight box-like muzzle.
Its eyes should be small and deep-set, triangular when viewed from the side and elliptical from front.
Its shoulders should be wider than the rib cage at the eighth rib.
Its elbows should be flat with its front legs running parallel to the spine.
Its forelegs should be heavy and solid and nearly twice the thickness of the hind legs just below the hock.
The rib cage should be deep and spring straight out from the spine, it should be elliptical in cross section tapering at the bottom and not 'barrel' chested.
It should have a tail that hangs down like an old fashioned 'pump handle' to around the hock.
It should have a broad hip that allows good attachment of muscles in the hindquarters and hind legs.
Its knee joint should be in the upper third of the dog's rear leg, and the bones below that should appear light, fine and springy.
Overall the dog should have an athletic appearance, the standard makes no mention of ears, colour, height, or weight.
The problem is a dog doesn't have to do anything wrong, or indeed have any complaints made against it, in order to be seized. Taken from this page on the gov.uk site (my bolding):



> If you have a banned dog *(so one fitting a substantial number of the above physical characteristics)*, the police or local council warden can take it away and keep, even if:
> 
> it isn't acting dangerously
> there hasn't been a complaint


So even with a well behaved dog it's really down to luck whether someone official spots it and decides it's an illegal type and worth pursuing.


----------



## amzuzam (Jun 14, 2015)

God, do not even know how to check some of these guidelines...
Do I even with all the papers, chip, passport, pedigree will had problems?
If I pass up my dog across the border then can they stop already abroad? That's what I fear the most: that one day stop me from walking twirl and that it will take. What happens in this case?


----------



## Uniquepets (Jun 30, 2014)

He would appear to be of "pit bull type" in the eyes of British law

you would need a licence. I suggest googling "Licence for dangerous dog UK"


----------



## beniamin (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't risk to get my dog in UK just because of the story of Lennox .Just type on google Lennox dog Belfast .There is a protest soon in London against this stupid law.Maybe we can change this cruel law :
https://www.facebook.com/events/365360856922623/


----------

